# Hard shifting auto



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

When floored, the 1 - 2 shift is really hard, it chirps the tires, which I didn't think could happen on a stock engine. I found a vacuum line going from the case, but it is cut off, is this a vent tube? or a connection to a modulator that would cause a hard shift?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Your auto can chirp tires between the 1-2 shift?? Mine's an auto but there is no way it could unless it hits a patch of sand. Anyway, yeah that tube is a breather of sorts.


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

I'd hate to think anyone would try putting a shift kit in that car, but now that it's a vent tube, I'm not sure what else to think... thought it was bald tires but now theyre brand new and still chirp good...


----------



## NX-Tascy (Jun 17, 2002)

I've heard of NX's that chirp 2nd with auto's, I had one, I think its something in the tranny acting up and making the 1-2 shift very quick/hard.....

Chris


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I did this last night, I reved up to like 7k on the auto in 1st with OD off, and I forgot to put it in second, so I stopped and the car wouldnt go anymore, it started slowing down, so I put it in drive, and it went on. When I do this, I should go to second? And what if im done in that gear? Whats the next thing to do? Could someone walk me through to manually shifting my auto?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What??!!!

Um to manually shift your auto, you move the shifter to the "1" at the very very bottom of the shifter console....
then once you hit a desired RPM then move it up to "2 or 2nd gear, then same thing into "D" or drive.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i wish mine would shift that hard  i shift my auto all the time from 1-2-Dr i shift to 2 at 30-35 mph and to Dr at about 55 mph...mine wont chirp and it has a cai and a muffler. but of course its a 1.6 once again a


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

I'm going to get a tranny filter kit today and see if that changes anything, it shifts hard all the time, no matter how much I 'get into it' but only chirps when given more than 3/4 throttle. odd, but kinda cool I suppose, probably murdering my tranny though.


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

Adjust your kick down cable tension, I bet who ever had the car before tried making it "COOL".


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My old sentra with 200k would shift into second really hard in drive, but it would go away if I went 1-2-D and then left it in drive.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

I recently changed my wifes tranny fluid to high milage valvoline and after that it has always cherped 2nd gear. Its a ga16de with hotshot cai. and has 175k miles.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

This is an old thread, how did it turn out? tranny governor related?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I thought it was a line pressure thing with hard shifting. I would have to pull out the old FSM for symptoms. but the governor can do this. your are right.

Chris 92 classic


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

i3ulldog said:


> Adjust your kick down cable tension, I bet who ever had the car before tried making it "COOL".


How do i do this ?


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

never mind i got it & made a video 
www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/260729-kick-down-cable-tension.html


----------

